# just got a 240 sx



## BigI (Jul 28, 2003)

i just got a 95 240sx se and want to start with a 1.5-2 inch drop and perhaps an intake, and want to know so good brands and places to get them for cheap.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

heheh welcome to the boards, u picked one of the best cars IMO  

screw those fat kats with their altimas and their sentra's the 240sx aka shit Silvia and Skyline are the real power houses. hehe hope none of those guys see this


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *screw those fat kats with their altimas and their sentra's the 240sx aka shit Silvia and Skyline are the real power houses. hehe hope none of those guys see this  *


that's riiiiggghhht ! i luv my 240 
Welcome !


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

post some pics of that plz if u can


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

BigI said:


> *i just got a 95 240sx se and want to start with a 1.5-2 inch drop and perhaps an intake, and want to know so good brands and places to get them for cheap. *


How much you looking to spend? Tein coilovers are awesome but pricey. There are several companies that offer lowering springs for the 240sx. Its just a matter of how much coin you want to shell out!


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

its all matter of money like AZ_TURBOSE says... a good place to check out would be ebay.. some of the stuff they seel r pretty cheap but some can get expansive with shipping charges.. try looking for some eibach springs or tein s-tech, they run from 100 - 200.. not to shabby... u might want to check out some shacks too.. i suggest either tokico adjustables or KYB AGX's... thats a alrite setup for a few bux.. good luck with ur search and dont be afriad to keep posting !


----------



## BigI (Jul 28, 2003)

if somebody could suggest some good web sites or part stores around the Bay Area that would nice


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

www.hpautoworks.com


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

to bad i own an 03 altima and i saw it...


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

03 Altimas are bad ass. I am considering getting a 03/04 3.5 SE


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *heheh welcome to the boards, u picked one of the best cars IMO
> 
> screw those fat kats with their altimas and their sentra's the 240sx aka shit Silvia and Skyline are the real power houses. hehe hope none of those guys see this  *


good thing I own a max! haha

welcome to the boards! I know waaaay to much about the 240 and these guys are fun, so i'm here a bit.... 

www.ptuning.com has a few things.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

eek maximas own us 240's  well stock for stock ones do
the newer models will tear us a new asswhole then go through and make a pussy for us *ouch*


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

only u could think of that....

but if u want very good suspension that will last u a while go with tein's basic type...its like 750..starting


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *eek maximas own us 240's  well stock for stock ones do
> the newer models will tear us a new asswhole then go through and make a pussy for us *ouch*  *


wanna race? 

LOL!

what do you think modded ones will do...









one love baby...

EDIT: Ironic in my choice of smilies simply due to the fact that this post is post number 1666 for me. hehe


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

240sx <--RWD 

dood..the 04 maximas scare me.. 265hp


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *240sx <--RWD  *


haha...

as are many of my victims... lol

Mustangs, 240s, NA 300s, Camaro's, Firebirds, etc...

I've always wanted a 240 as a second car... great choice!

I want RWD... 

but I'm not disappointed in my FWD...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i wouldn't be either if i had a maxima that would eat stangs for breakfast


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *i wouldn't be either if i had a maxima that would eat stangs for breakfast  *


they are a nice ego booster.. i must say...

95 Nissan Maxima - $6000
A few mods here and there - $250
Gas - $5.00
The look on a Mustang GT owner's face after kicking his ass - Priceless.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehehehe
Kevin's car:free
mods: cupholder and sleepy eyes
gas: PREMIUM DUDE! 

racing old people and seeing there look (wtf is this kid doin): Humiliation  

i'll never race a maxima unless i got something like either engine swap turboed ka or nitrous

other then that let the maximas have their fun... 


for now


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

my buddy's 5spd S14 keeps up fairly well, but I do pull him. Sadly, the small car that I have the MOST trouble with are SpecV's!

grrr

oh well... they still lose in the long run.

I wouldn't under estimate that KA. race a stock auto 95-99 max.. you'll be surprised.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *240sx <--RWD
> 
> dood..the 04 maximas scare me.. 265hp *


yah and the thing is they are heavier than the altima therefor run slower, i think the 6speed ran like a 6.4 0-60 and i forgot what the quarter mile was..


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *they are a nice ego booster.. i must say...
> 
> 95 Nissan Maxima - $6000
> A few mods here and there - $250
> ...



stock claimed hp on 95 maxi: 195 to the wheels around 150
Mods hp: 165
The look on the Maxima owners face when the 3.5 flys by you and kills it by 4-5 car lengths: priceless

Sorry man but there is no way in hell a maxima could beat a GT when my 2.5s altima keeps up side by side with a maxima that has and exhaust and intake. My friend has one, i was right next to him the whole way, he pulled on me once i pulled on him once. Even a new maxima could NOT beat a GT and im ashaimed to say it cuz i hate domestics. only way it oculd possibly beat a GT is if you somehow wired a SR20DETT S14 and converted everything of your car into rearwheel drive....... not happening

EDIT: o his is also a 95


----------



## BigI (Jul 28, 2003)

jeez i didnt know i was gonna start off a heated discussion with some bolt-on question


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not really a heated discussion, just a mellowed out chat, bout how 240's are slow stock, and then how maximas walk all over everyone, for now


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *stock claimed hp on 95 maxi: 195 to the wheels around 150
> Mods hp: 165
> The look on the Maxima owners face when the 3.5 flys by you and kills it by 4-5 car lengths: priceless
> 
> ...


haha nice. the 95-99 Max's are 190hp stock and I have no clue what that is to the wheel. Honestly it's probably less than 150. And of course the new Maxima's are heavier than snot and of course an Altima 3.5 would kick my ass (haven't lined up next to one for fear of pure raping). Honestly I'm not sure what's wrong with your buddies Max, but there is NO WAY that a 2.5 Altima could keep up with me. My last dyno run which was approx 2 or 3 months ago, I put 173hp & 183tq to the wheel. New GT's I can't beat. If it's a new body style GT than I don't have a chance. Older ones I walk like a dog. Last week a buddy of mine played with a 99 Cobra (honestly he thinks it might have been auto) and the thing only slightly pulled on him. So slow that you couldn't even call it a walk, more like a creep. The advantage the 4th gen Maxima's have is that they are light. Mine (95 GXE) weighs in at 3001lbs without me in it and I can get that thing down to 2965 with me in it. There are quite a few factors involved, but I would get that Max checked out. The 95/96 Max's are the fastest of the 4th gens.

sorry for the long post.

EDIT: what mods does he have on it btw, and i'm assuming he's auto.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i thought the new generation maxima can take a GT, thas wut my uncle says, he gots a 2003 6spd.


----------



## afaeguy (Jan 14, 2003)

back to what this was all suppsoe to be about....lowering a 240 and adding intake. 
Tein makes good lowering springs as does Eibach. i agree about the replacing the struts while you are at....KYB AGX's are great and not too expenisive. 
Intake- i personally made my own intake but have heard great things about many different ones. I've seen a lot of the Injen with CAI. i believe hotshot, apex'i and AEM also make intakes for the 240. im prolly leaving out others.

if you want to find dealers in your area for these products i suggest looking at each of the companies' websites and find out who they have listed as authorized dealers.


now to the mustang lovers. stock V6 stang has 190hp to the block. i raced my friends in my, then stock, 240 and he pulled on my about half a car length through 3rd gear. we may have both been autos but i would have expected that mustang to kick my ass considering he had at least 35hp advantage and an extra two cylinders. keep in mind stangs look and sound tough but come up lacking at the 1320th foot.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hm..my 240 can beat my friends specV, I know another 240 owner that spanks stangs with just bolt on's.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Drft1580 said:


> *Hm..my 240 can beat my friends specV, I know another 240 owner that spanks stangs with just bolt on's. *


man you talk so much bullshit, that is just fucking retarded, sniperboss.


----------



## BigI (Jul 28, 2003)

cheers to you, afaeguy for kinda staying on topic


----------

